# NO-COAT in Australia



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

Does anyone know if they sell no-coat in australia iv looked around a bit in my town but i cant seem to find this awsome product... Im also looking for big rouder bit's to cut out windows and doors.. I think australia is behind 10 years in the drywall business compared to canada and the us


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Check www.allwall.com they should be able to send you what you need


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Drywall_King said:


> Does anyone know if they sell no-coat in australia iv looked around a bit in my town but i cant seem to find this awsome product... Im also looking for big rouder bit's to cut out windows and sadoors.. I think australia is behind 10 years in the drywall business compared to canada and the us


shanodoah.com virginia a


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Drywall_King said:


> Does anyone know if they sell no-coat in australia iv looked around a bit in my town but i cant seem to find this awsome product... Im also looking for big rouder bit's to cut out windows and doors.. I think australia is behind 10 years in the drywall business compared to canada and the us


You should be able to get No-Coat if we can get it (NZ), I would think Bunnings would have router bits, try them.


----------



## ShipWreck (Aug 31, 2010)

Drywall_King said:


> Does anyone know if they sell no-coat in australia iv looked around a bit in my town but i cant seem to find this awsome product... Im also looking for big rouder bit's to cut out windows and doors.. I think australia is behind 10 years in the drywall business compared to canada and the us


 
Check with Gabber International to find a Australian distributer.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I just found this thread. I realise that it is 12 months old but if you are still having trouble any Gyprock trade center will have it in stock.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Great stuff but was $1 a foot a few years ago. Probably north of $10 for an 8 foot stick by now. Intex killed it with their markup, I reckon.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

They certanly are thieves.


----------

